# Campbell Hausfeld Air Compressor



## rohbjohna (9 mo ago)

I'm not getting the exact location of Campbell compressor breaker. Where i can locate it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

please post the model and serial number


----------



## rohbjohna (9 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> please post the model and serial number


Model No. *WL650101AJ*


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

is this your compressor?
*Campbell Hausfeld WL6501 1.7-HP 13-Gallon Direct Drive Air Compressor

pretty basic the red push button reset is on top if it is.*


----------



## rohbjohna (9 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> is this your compressor?
> *Campbell Hausfeld WL6501 1.7-HP 13-Gallon Direct Drive Air Compressor
> 
> pretty basic the red push button reset is on top if it is.*


Ok let me check.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap some pix of the compressor for us please
we love pix on this forum!


----------



## rohbjohna (9 mo ago)




----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

rohbjohna,

I found the user/parts manual for your DC200000 also a youtube video on reseting your compressor:






Stephen



rohbjohna said:


> I'm not getting the exact location of Campbell compressor's breaker. Please help me to locate it.


2


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

oops, wrong manual, sorry, contacted CH for the correct manual.

Stephen



stevon said:


> rohbjohna,
> 
> I found the user/parts manual for your DC200000 also a youtube video on reseting your compressor:
> 
> ...


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

rohbjohna,

CH got back to me and sent the correct manual,

Cheers Stephen,




stevon said:


> oops, wrong manual, sorry, contacted CH for the correct manual.
> 
> Stephen


----------



## rohbjohna (9 mo ago)

stevon said:


> rohbjohna,
> 
> CH got back to me and sent the correct manual,
> 
> Cheers Stephen,


Thank your Stevon for your help!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

rohbjohna, 

CH directly contacted me again with this message:

*From:* Sanborn Service Parts <[email protected]>
*Sent:* Thursday, April 21, 2022 5:24 AM
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* RE: Campbell Hausfeld: Contact us-> Technical Support

Stephen

Unfortunately the WL series of compressors were obsoleted some time ago. And within the last couple years the majority of supportive parts have run out and gone obsolete. There are no parts for the pump and or motor assembly at all available any longer. And they share no common parts with any other unit. Not even the footprint is shared to use a complete assembly from anything else.

Sorry !



*Thank you,

Dan*
MAT Holdings, Inc

Oh well, things that are produced for a disposable society! Sadly, the way things are going!

Stephen


----------

